# New cars from Guangzhou auto, China



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Logo









Couple


















VAN


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

the coupe looks realy good.

The van looks more like a showcar.

Do they already sell the Coupe?


----------



## Dubai-Toluca (Nov 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Top one looks great!

The lower one is soo futuristic I can't help loving it


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

The coupe is not bad, better than Korean cars. 

Still, looks like a Saturn ate an Audi.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Big pics


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Way cool, I like the red one.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

the couple really look nice !!! chinese automobile having great change. this time really make me get shock


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

those are production models?

cool stuff


----------

